# Drucker wird nach Router-Wechsel vom OS nicht mehr erkannt ..



## Kizura (17. Januar 2013)

Guten Abend,

Das Problem ganz grob beschrieben:
habe kürzlich meinen Router ausgetauscht und habe nun danach das Problem, dass mein Drucker vom System nicht mehr erkannt wird.

Der Router:
TP-Link N750 (Model-Nr.: TL-WDR4300) Wireless Dual Band Gigabit Router

Der Drucker:
Samsung CLX 3175 N

Das system:
Windows 7, 64 Bit

Folgendes habe ich bereits versucht:
- Druckertreiber aktualisiert
- Drucker auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt
- Drucker über LAN-Kabel direkt mit dem PC verbunden
- statische IP-Adresse dem Drucker verliehen

Nichts half ... 

Any Ideas?! 

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Gruß Kizura


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2013)

Hast Du mal den Drucker erst komplett deinstalliert, also alle Software weg? usw. ? Und danach nochmal von Grund auf neu installiert?

Ist der Drucker per LAN oder WLAN am Router dran?


----------



## Kizura (17. Januar 2013)

Hab den Drucker komplett de- und wieder installiert. Der Drucker ist über LAN am Router angeschlossen. WLAN-Funktion wird bei diesem Drucker-Modell nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2013)

Wird denn der Drucker im Netzwerk auf irgendeine Weise angezeigt? Bei zB win7 mal den Windows-Explorer öffnen, oder auch Computer bzw. Arbeitsplatz, und links im Menü auf "Netzwerk". Ist da außer dem PC und dem Router irgendwas zu sehen?

Was ist, wenn Du die Treiber installierst? An sich müsste das Setup ja sagen, ob es was gefunden hat oder nicht. Oder installieren sich die Treiber ohne Mucken?


----------



## Kizura (19. Januar 2013)

Ich bin jetzt schon soweit, dass der Drucker erkannt wird. Er wird bei Druckern angezeigt, ist auch nicht grau unterlegt und auch kein gelbes Achtungsschild oder ähnliches ist zu sehen. Jetzt hab ich allerdings das Problem, dass der irgendwie nicht drucken will. Der zeigt mir im Auftragsstatus immer "Fehler - wird gedruckt" an.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2013)

Kannst Du den mal per USB anschließen, ob er überhaupt grundsätzlich geht?


----------



## Kizura (19. Januar 2013)

per USB geht er, möchte ihn aber über den Router laufen lassen, da mehrere PCs im Netzwerk sind.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2013)

Das mit USB war nur zu Sicherheit, ob der Drucker an sich wirklich noch geht    und es geht von keinem der PCs aus per Netzwerk?

Wie war das denn bei der Installation? Also, ich meine, dass bei meinem Drucker die Installation nur dann überhaupt vollzogen werden konnte, wenn das Set den Drucker auch findet.


----------



## Kizura (20. Januar 2013)

Nein. Es ging von keinem PC im Netzwerk aus =/...


----------



## Kizura (20. Januar 2013)

Ergänzung:

Bei der Installation als Netzwerk-Drucker findet das OS diesen Drucker. 

Bei IP/Port-Name steht allerdings nur "Lokaler Port" und nicht die IP-Adresse des Druckers.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2013)

Also, ich weiß da auch nix mehr. Evlt. mal ein Firmwareupdate des Routers, falls nicht schon geschehen, ansonsten müsste man mal die beiden Hersteller kontaktieren.


----------



## Kizura (23. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich den Drucker-treiber installiere findet er diesen. Wenn ich dann auf Testseite drucken gehe spuckt der mir immer "Ausgabe in Datei um leiten" aus. Kann man das irgendwie bearbeiten?

EDIT:

Jetzt wird es noch kurioser. Ich bin jetzt soweit, dass der Drucker erkannt wird und auch was druckt. Allerdings stellt sich der Drucker nach dem ersten Druck in den Offlinemodus und lässt sich auch nicht wieder anschalten, obwohl er eigentlich immernoch an ist.

Wenn ich das System dann neustarte, kann ich erneut 1mal drucken und dann ist das Gerät wieder offline 0=...langsam glaub ich der hat was gegen mich der Drucker !


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2013)

Evlt. gibt es einen Stromsparmodus für den LAN-POrt des Routers, der stört? Dann mal deaktivieren. 


bzw teste mal, wie es ist, wenn Du ein Netzwerk nur mit dem neuen Router + PC + Drucker betreibst - da der kein Modem hat, wirst Du den ja sicherlich an einem Modem oder einem anderen Router mit eingebautem Modem angeschlossen haben. Modem bzw Routermodem also mal abstecken.


----------

